# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] PHP ne peut charger l'extension mysql

## FFF

Je viens tout juste d'installer avec succs : 
Apache 2.0.54
PHP 5.x
mysql 4.1.xxx
phpmyadmin 2.6.4

Lorsque je dmarre la page index.php de phpmyadmin j'ai le message d'erreur :



> PHP ne peut charger l'extension mysql,
> veuillez vrifier votre configuration de PHP
> Documentation


Pourtant j'ai bien enlev le 


> ;


 devant l'extension mysql.dll, et de plus le chargement des autres extensions comme les sockets.dll marche trs bien. 
D'ailleurs apache me signale que lui non plus ne peut pas trouver l'extension mysql.dll alors qu'il trouve l'extension socket.dll

Je suis bolqu !
Quelqu'un a une ide ???

----------


## loufoque

Il te faut avoir libmysql.dll dans ton repertoire systme.

----------


## FFF

MERCI !!!!!!
 ::lahola::   ::applo::  
C'est nouveau a ? j'ai jamais mis de dll dans ce rpertoire ?!

----------


## loufoque

libmysql.dll tait avant inclus dans php.

----------


## FFF

je viens de m'apercevoir maintenant que les scripts php que je prends d'internet fonctionnement partiellement (aprs leur procdure d'installation install.php). La plupart du temps une page blanche apparat  l'excution du programme aurais tu une ide ? 
bizzard g pourtant ralis plus d'une installe php...
Et pourtant phpmyadmin fonctionne bien...

----------


## loufoque

dans le php.ini, display_errors est bien  On ?

----------


## FFF

non il tait sur off
Je l'ai donc mis sur On mais j'obtiens toujours des pages blanches   ::?:

----------


## FFF

Je viens d'installer le portail egroupware il  l'air de fonctionner contrairement aux autres, je pense que c'est une erreur de script due  la nouvelle version PHP 5 ??!!

Merci pour tes conseil !!!!

----------


## loufoque

> Je l'ai donc mis sur On


Tu as redmarr apache ensuite ?
Tu as bien error_reporting sur E_ALL aussi ?

----------


## FFF

C'est bon loufoque, TOUT Marche nickel, j'ai mis uniquement display_errors sur  "On" Ce qui m'a permis d'identifier une erreur (intutile de prciser la nature pour ce thread).
J'ai tout redmarr et tout fonctionne trs bien (mes scripts...) !!!

PS : Je trouve l'installation manuelle Apache 2.0.54 + PHP 5.x.x + Mysql 4.1.x quand mme de plus en plus aise ! (mme si je ne savais pas pour la lib mysql.dll) et leur compatibilit mutuelle frle la perfection !!   ::D:

----------


## Krustig

Pour ce qui ont eu ce problme...

Allez voir dans le dossier php o vous avez install EasyPHP et vrifi que vous avez *mysql.dll* et non *msql.dll* ! Si c'est le cas, rajout un y est cela fonctionne ! Cela dit, pens a rajouter libmysql.dll dans le repertoir windows !

Tout fonctionne  merveille  prsent !

----------


## mousyas

Bonjour

Vu qu'un sujet existe alors je me permet de rajouter ma contribution du moins mon soucis pour pas faire doublons.

Je suis en train de crer un site intranet sous windows server 2003 avec joomla.
J'ai bien fais les paramtre du moins je crois, mais quand je veux aller sur la page phpmyadmin il me met le mme message d'erreur  savoir :

 PHP ne peut charger l'extension mysql, 
veuillez vrifier votre configuration de PHP - Documentation

Dans php.ini qui est dans WINDOWS, j'ai bien enlev les ';' pour extension=php_mbstring.dll, mysql.dll et mysqli.dll dans config.default.php dans librarie de phpmyadmin j'ai choisi mysql j'ai mme tent les 2 mais j'ai toujours ce soucis.

Pourriez vous m'aider  solutionner ce soucis car je n'arrive pas  avancer du tout dans ce projet.

A savoir j'ai installer avec succs PHP que j'ai mis dans un rpertoire (facile), phpmyadmin pareil et aussi MySQL sans erreurs.

Merci  vous par avance

----------


## lve_ingnieur

bonjour j'ai le mme problme avec l'extension mysql, enfin j'ai tlcharg le fichier libmysql.dll mais je sais pas ou le placer  ::oops:: 
 merci d'avance

----------

